# Kalenderwoche in Wincc



## Trocellen (3 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich muss in einem Wincc flex Projekt die immer aktuelle Kalenderwoche dargestellt haben und dann soll immer abhängig dazu eine passende excel daeti geöffnet werden. Hintergrund ist das ich an einem InfoPc die Schichtpläne öffnen will aber immer nur die aktuellen Schichtpläne passend zur Woche zu öffnen sind.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen. Ich bin absoluter neuling in der VB progammierung.


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Ich würde in der SPS die aktuelle Kalenderwoche auswerten, die entwprechende WE als int ans Flex übergeben, im Flex kannst du dann die Auswertung machen.


----------



## Trocellen (3 Januar 2011)

Das habe ich mir auch überlegt aber ich nutze nur die Flex oberfläche komplett ohne sps...das ist nur ein rechner mit Winccflexible


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

OK, dann musst du tiefer ins Flex einsteigen, das ist leider nicht mein Gebiet.

Was machst du mit Felx ohne SPS???????? neugierde


----------



## Verpolt (3 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> OK, dann musst du tiefer ins Flex einsteigen, das ist leider nicht mein Gebiet.
> 
> Was machst du mit Felx ohne SPS???????? neugierde





> Hintergrund ist das ich an einem InfoPc die Schichtpläne öffnen will aber immer nur die aktuellen Schichtpläne passend zur Woche zu öffnen sind.



Evtl. mit einem InfoPC "sprechen"


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Warum dann nicht Axcess, Excel mit Macro, . . . ?


----------



## Trocellen (3 Januar 2011)

Ich erstelle einen Info Pc wo dran die Mitarbeiter diverse Dinge ablesen können wie Schichtpläne und andere Aushänge. Ich fand es nur am einfachsten mit WinCC die oberfläche zu erstellen. Nur jetzt komme ich nicht mehr weiter weils jetzt um VB geht wovon ich absolut keine ahnung habe


----------



## Verpolt (3 Januar 2011)

in der FAQ im Forum gibts ne Menge Info´s / Links zu VB


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=130


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

das mit keine Ahnung von VB kann ich dir nachempfinden.

Ich würd das aber in einer anderen Umgebung als WinCC lösen.
Für mich käme Axcess in Frage, da hab ich ein bisschen Erfahrung.
Ich denke aber, da gibt es sicher noch bessere Lösungen.
Viel Glück

Winnman


----------



## roadrunner (3 Januar 2011)

Z.b. Eine interne Variable "Kalenderwoche" anlegen.
Und ein Skript erstellen:

```
SmartTags("Kalenderwoche") = DatePart ("ww",Date)
```
 
Das Skript dann irgendwo im WinCCflex aufrufen.

Sollte so funktionieren.


Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## Kai (3 Januar 2011)

Das VBScript muss noch etwas erweitert werden:


```
' Deutsche Kalenderwoche berechnen
'
' DatePart (Interval, Date,  [FirstDayOfWeek, [FirstWeekOfYear]] )
'
'Intervall
'  ww = Woche
'FirstDayOfWeek
'  vbMonday = Montag  
'FirstWeekOfYear
'  vbFirstFourDays = Die Woche, die mindestens 4 Tage im neuen Jahr enthällt
 
SmartTags("Kalenderwoche") = DatePart("ww", Date(), vbMonday, vbFirstFourDays)
```
 
Siehe dazu auch die Befehlsreferenz für die DatePart-Funktion:

http://www.vbarchiv.net/commands/cmd_datepart.html

Gruß Kai


----------

